# Chaos Daemons, Pink Horrors?



## CosmikDebris (Dec 24, 2009)

Okay so i bought some pink horrors, threw them at some plague marines, and to my surprise i only dropped one guy with 30 shots. I figure that they aren't supposed to be thrown at plague marines, but what should i throw them at(figuratively speaking of course)? what gives me the most bang for my buck is what im saying i guess.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Pink Horrors are fantastic, their 4+ invulnerable save makes them surprisingly resilant. I use them in units of 9, dropping them down fairly close to the enemy. They work best against things like Nid's etc, they can even throw the occasional wound on their MC's. They work against Nid's because really the only way they have to remove them is close assault which leaves them open to the counter charge. Against everything else they give you volume of shots which should be enough to get some results. 

Plague Marines are probably their worst target, on average a unit of 9 will do 0.75 wounds, weak. Their main use is annoyance, blazing away widely and drawing fire from the rest of your army as you close to assault. 

Aramoro


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Best targets: IG troops, most eldar and Tau fire warriors/auxillaries, smaller Tyranid bugs. Anything with a 4+ or worse save, and lowish toughness. That will usually net you a kill per horror, which isn't too shabby.

Ok targets: Power armoured guys, (especially with T4) anyone with a cover save. Usually it'll get you about a kill per 4 horrors vs. power armour, kill per 2 horrors against a 4+ cover save. getting a little shabby, 4 horrors to kill a marine per turn. Still, if you're firing for a few turns, that can really cut into enemies.

Worst targets: Things with FNP, 2+ armour saves, or high T and good armour. Marine bikers, terminators, plague marines, larger Nid bugs. Don't even bother shooting at Nob Bikers.

So, work on taking out your best targets. Against marines, a herald can help, the AP3 makes all the difference. Against Plague marines, there are better things to take them out with, because they'll laugh off warpfire most of the time.

Hope that helps


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Pretty much what Maddermax said. Things like nids, orks and guard troops work best. They're most effective against light-medium level infantry. That unit of 9 which kills 0.75 plague marines will shoot down 9 gaunts or 6.75 orks.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

One thing to remember is they're not going to be amazingly devastating, what they are is hard to shift, annoying units that your opponent has to deal with because they're troops. Use them to harass and harry your enemy, they're awful in close combat so your opponent might try charging them which is what you want, then you can counter charge. 

Aramoro


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They have S4 AP4 shooting.. which means they work best against people with a 4+ save and T3-4. If you have 2+ 3+ or FNP enemies then horrors arent going to do much against them, but thats what flamers are for (unit of 3 flamers DSs close to plaguemarines in the open then the CSM player will be lucky to have a couple left standing).

Best target for horrors are most eldar infantry, ard boyz (gotta thank ork players that spend poitns for no extra protection from your shooting) and fire warriors. If you have given a horror bolt of tzeentch then nids in general and raveners/warriors in particular become supurb targets.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Maddermax pretty much nailed it. Plague Marines aren't a great target for Horrors. Go after softer infantry instead if any exist.


----------



## CosmikDebris (Dec 24, 2009)

Okay guys, Thank you so much, this does help out alot


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

what was said above about them being very annoying but also being troops is their greatest strength. the 4+ invulnerable does make them very survivable, and I've actually used my horrors in close combat lately (against tau my squad of horrors assaulted 3 times :shok: and they were great for swamping dreadnoughts too). 

I think the best way to look at them is as a support unit. They can do many things but should also be seen as expendable, you can whittle down units, kill horde, swamp MCs or walkers, capture objectives in conjunction with PBs, and so on. Just don't rely on them to be solely responsible for any of these tasks. 

In my army I find they work very well for adding redundancy and providing more targets to the opponent so your nastier more specialized units live to do their job.

43


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Everyone's saying they are surviveable, they aren't really. Once there in combat, they crumble. Quite quickly actually. 

On the turn they first come down, they are in a blast marker formation. If they don't waste a turn shooting, its easy to wipe out half the unit with one shot.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They are survivable, and easy to kill... it depends entirely on how you use them.

Bolter fire will shread them, but a dreadnaught in combat with horrors would be there all day. Lots of small arms fire or combat attacks will easily kill the horros while few, high strength, low AP/power weapon attacks will do nothing much to them.
Ofc you could just put them near fateweaver to get a reroll on your inv/cover saves, as I plan to do when my mono-tzeentch daemons reach a decent points level (500pt painted and rising- next up: the blue scribes).


----------



## CosmikDebris (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey if i can switch gears from pink horrors, would you guys mind explaining how i can better use my deamonettes or bloodletters?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Daemonettes are basically Daemonic genestealers. They have offensive and defensive grenades so even if you get charged you're still in good shape. I would tend to favour big units of 10-12 , 12 is at least a multiple of 6. If you have a unit to spare I would drop them aggressively near your opponent into cover or a short run from cover if you can, yes you'll need to take dangerous terrain tests but the benefit of 4+ cover saves does it for me. Make them a must kill target for your opponent, all the fire he's pouring into them wont be hitting the rest of your army. Don't be afraid to rampage at vehicles. 10 Daemonettes will put out 40 attacks, hit with half against a moving vehicle, of those 20 you'll get 3 rending hits and against AV10 that's a glance and 2 pens on average. Yes this tactic will mean your daemonettes will all die but hey you can't win them all. For this reason I wouldn't buy them any upgrades at all, I occasionally buy them the bullet magnet that is the Chaos Icon. 

If you drop them far away your opponent can just ignore them as they move and run across the board, taking pot shots at them as they get close. Fine for objective sitting. 

I've never used Bloodletters so I wouldn't know. 

Aramoro


----------



## CosmikDebris (Dec 24, 2009)

sorry, i'm not all too familiar with the genestealers, whats there big deal?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

CosmikDebris said:


> sorry, i'm not all too familiar with the genestealers, whats there big deal?


High Weapon Skill, high Initiative, solid Strength and Toughness, a good number of Attacks and Rending in close combat, plus _Infiltrate_ and _Fleet_ for under 15 points per model.


----------



## deviant_cadaver (Sep 6, 2008)

The high I lets them deal a lot of damage so on the attack back the don't take get hit near as hard. O and fleet means they can move around a bit faster.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Daemonettes on the other hand have less S/T, but one more attack, and an invulnerable save, they also have offensive grenades. The big difference is the lack of infiltrate or outflanking. So you just have to deep strike and hope. 

Aramoro


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

1 less S/T is a very big difference- thats 33-50% additional damage that the daemonettes will take from most shooting/combat that will be levelled at them (even if all of those attacks ignore the stealers 5+ save then they are still harder to kill then the daemonettes with their 5++).
The strength isnt that important since its mostly the rending that is important against enemies with good armour, but then the stealers added strength and their ability to take toxin sacs makes the stealers hugely more damaging against pretty much everything, rather pushing them out of the league of daemonettes.


----------



## CosmikDebris (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks, you guys are a wealth of knowledge ill give you that, but not to be a bother i would still like to know on my bloodletters, also do power weapons and rending ignore feel no pain? i play against alot of guys with plauge marines and all of the armys ive started had geared towards being more shooty or have lacked power weapons and rending.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

rending/power weapons ignore FNP (if you would not be able to take a 2+ save, assuming you had one, then you cant take FNP).

Bloodletters are amasing if you can get them to survive long enough to reach combat. If they reach combat they'll normally do very well but the lack of frag grenades really hurts them (eg attacking a 10 man grey hunter pack in cover you'll lose about 6-7 bloodletters before you hit... or if they are in the open you'll likely kill all of them before they hit back).


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

Hmmm so they are like Noise marines with less range worse CC abilities, accuracy, 3 points cheaper per unit, and a shorter ranged assault 30 point cheaper AP1 version of Blast-master with no pinning. Meh I'd rather Blood-letters any day of the week. 

But if you are going Tzentch, Flamers are quite useful as they have Breath of Chaos lovely template auto wound on 4+ with no armour/cover saves allowed. Remember you dont have to have all the same chaos god units, the only thing you can't do is have another chaos god HQ join a different chaos god unit.


----------

